# Fog Chiller (LOL)



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.publicsurplus.com/sms/auction/view?auc=820774

Funny how my minds always steers towards props. I wanna make a fog chiller out of the above link. :googly:


----------



## Jwb4881 (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm sure it's possible. But it would cost a lot I'm sure unless you have knowledge of how all the ac stuff works. I made one out of a 55 gallon drum. I use a chauvet arena 2100 flex. I won a couple of context with it. We had so much fog on halloween that the police showed up with the fire department and asked if I would cut it back some. The cops took pictures of it with their phones because they had never seen anything like it.


----------

